# Yikes...I have Seachem Prime in my carpet and it's smells so bad!



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

I accidentally stored the bottle side ways with the lid not screwed on properly. I put the bottle under a chair on the carpet. The Prime got onto my curtains but I washed it. Now my living room smells like rotten eggs, as there must be a few capfuls that leaked out. I tried airing it out since yesterday but the smell is still here. I used a blow dryer and then added baking soda just now,as I read online that it might get rid of the smell. Does anyone know what I can use if the baking soda doesn't work? I'm feeling a little light headed since I had the odour for 2 days now.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Its probably soaked into the carpet underlay and is slowly evaporating. Should really lift the carpets to get to it.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Do you have a carpet cleaner? or a shop Vac? If you have a shop vac, you can soak the area with carpet cleaner detergent and suck it up dry. Otherwise I might get some carpet shampoo, soak and scrub the area with the shampoo, and use rags or paper towel to soak up as much as possible.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Captured Moments said:


> Do you have a carpet cleaner? or a shop Vac? If you have a shop vac, you can soak the area with carpet cleaner detergent and suck it up dry. Otherwise I might get some carpet shampoo, soak and scrub the area with the shampoo, and use rags or paper towel to soak up as much as possible.


No I don't. I read that chlorine bleach works, but that was used in a washing machine. So I'm not sure if I should pour some on the carpet. I can't pull up the carpet cause I rent. I've learnt my lesson and I so regret it!!


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello, it's called natures little miracle. it's a liquid that you pour on the smelly area, worked great for me when i spilled a bunch of dirty tank water on my carpet. it Stunk bad. used this stuff and the next day it was way better and a couple of days later it was gone. Cheers


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Carpet Tradesman Secret: FOLEX from London Drug


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. it's called natures miracle. not sure where i got little from. here is a pic. Cheers


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't pour bleach directly onto the carpet unless you want to ruin the carpet forever.



lotus said:


> No I don't. I read that chlorine bleach works, but that was used in a washing machine. So I'm not sure if I should pour some on the carpet. I can't pull up the carpet cause I rent. I've learnt my lesson and I so regret it!!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i guess i'll have to try this folex, After my sons sprayed food colouring over the carpet, and cocoa in different areas, my carpet cleaner solution didn't do aswell as i hoped


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Seriously. My carpet supplier told me all their installer carry a bottle with them to soak up blood stain when they cut their fingers. I have used this for the past 20 years - dirt cheap. Some products contain bleach that will ruin your carpet or too weak to do anything.

This stuff will lift the dirt up. I even used this to take stain off carpet with old water stain. Let it soak in and scrub gently with a towel or medium brush. I like using towel as it soak up the dirt at the same time. With old tough stain, you may have to do it 3-4 times but it works.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Gah I hate the smell of prime. Perhaps looking up remedies for getting rid of cat urine may help.


----------



## MikeM (Feb 13, 2012)

I've never had to deal with this problem, but I would first try to dilute it by pouring some warm water on the carpet and then blotting up as much as you can with a dry towel (repeating a few times). Club soda is another traditional carpet-cleaning method that might help (soak for a minute then blot it up). 

You could try asking this question on a chemistry forum. According to the label Prime contains "complexed hydrosulfite salts", so you're looking for a way to safely neutralize something similar to sodium hydrosulfite a.k.a. sodium dithionite. There are probably some common household products that would work, but I'm not a chemist so I don't want to speculate on what they might be. Or maybe ask Seachem directly? There is a support forum on their website.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone! I knew someone would know what to use on this forum. I woke up and the living room still stinks, not as bad as I had the fan going for over 9 hours yesterday. I went to Shoppers Drug mart before work to find Folex and couldn't find it. London Drugs isn't 24 hrs so I'll have to wait until I get off work to go. I was so frustrated that I couldn't find any products to get rid of the smell and I googled everything possible. I even called JL's and they had no idea. I'm no chemist and I was thinking about using colour safe bleach, but didn't want to use it unless I knew for sure it wouldn't make the problem worse.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Elaine.

Natures Miracle should work for sure. I know that Tisol on Main/13th carries it, Aquariums West may also carry it.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Stuart! I will have to get natures miracle if I can't find Folex.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Just an update...I used Folex and I sprayed the areas twice and it worked! I called Bosleys to see if they had Natures Miracle in stock just in case London Drugs didn't have it in stock. The staff told me to call the Natures Miracle company to find out if adding it to the carpet would cause a chemical reaction, well they said it would so NO NATURES MIRACLE!Thanks Gordon for your suggestion:bigsmile:


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for telling us that Nature's Miracle would cause a reaction! 
I'll look for Folex. Never heard of it.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Thanks for telling us that Nature's Miracle would cause a reaction!
> I'll look for Folex. Never heard of it.


Same here! And with kids it's always great to have something like that. Thanks a lot, Gordon!


----------

